# My Sam Houston national forest buck



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Took this 6 point yesterday in Big Sam at 745am. After I shot him, 2 other bucks came running up to me that I didn't see, a 4 point and a big 8 or 10 point. The big buck had half of one side broken off. It was a nice deer. I thought the 6 point was a big spike. I've hunted 6 times in the forest and have seen 5 bucks and 2 does.


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

should have let him grow up


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

In sam houston, you have to take what it gives you, It gave me a hole in my cap...I aint going back.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Great deer, those national forest bucks are a real accomplishment to kill! Harder than most hunts in this state.To let a deer walk because of size in the national forest is absolutely crazy.Its also an insult to tell someone that they should of "let him grow up", just be proud for them and keep your BS to yourself! If you cant be encouraging or congratulative-keep it shut!!!!!!!Great job Kurt-cant wait to see the next one!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Good comment Salt!


----------



## bourbon3 (Sep 13, 2005)

you sound like a tree huger to me Ruben if you complain when somebody has a good hunt. Congrats on the kill kurt.


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Thanks guys, I know what the accomplishment it is to get a buck in the forest. Instead of letting him grow up, I should of let him walk and shot the bigger one behind him. My mistake, but remember, you can't eat horns. My buddy went out this morning and shot this 6 point this morning with his muzzle loader about a 100 yards where I got mine. We put in time and it scored. Thanks again.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

I hunted type 2 for several years and was lucky enough to take a buck each year. I can tell you there is no harder hunting in Texas. No permanant stands no feeder and no baiting. Then add thousands of other hunters tromping thru the woods during the season on top of what usually proves to be some of the thickest growth you have ever tried to move thru. I would guess about 50% of type 2 hunters never even see a doe let alone get a shot on a buck. 

Nice hunt Kurt any buck under those conditions is a good one.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Great public land buck. Any time you can hunt there and come home without being shot yourself is a great accomplishment.lol


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Awesome 6 pnt


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Wtg*

Good job! Tight lines, Guy


----------



## stork (Jul 15, 2005)

Where in the world are you hunting at? I hunted 8 hrs the last two days in the bow only area north of the state park. I have yet to even see a deer or a hog... or anything. Ruben, let me tell you that it is a huge accomplishment to take a deer out of a huge place like SHNF. Congratulations, im envious.


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

stork said:


> Ruben, let me tell you that it is a huge accomplishment to take a deer out of a huge place like SHNF. Congratulations, im envious.


 Oh you don't have to tell me about taking deer in hard places. I have a game fence to my North, a Horse Ranch on my left which has workers almost all day building a fence on my property side and a main highway on my right and all this on just 100 acres. I've seen 4 does a spike and 1 javelina so far since start of season. But I'm not gonna be impatient and just shoot anything I see.

I just made a simple comment didnt know it would cause such a big fuss. I'm sorry.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I've hunted SHWMA for over 15 years and I have been lucky to take a buck 10 out of the 15. None of the 10 come close to booking but all were nice. To have sucess in any of the WMAs you have to put in time and really hunt. I know some folks that have hunted for years and have never killed a buck, but they show up opening morning and have done no scouting at all. I will say the first few years I hunted in SHWMA I have passed on small bucks only not to see another buck the rest of the year. That is why I am not 15 out of 15, so yes if you see a buck in an WMA you had better take him. 

In one of the WMAs you can't just walk out to a blind and wait for the feeder to go off and the deer to come eat, like you have the option to do on private land. I know not everybody on private land kills a big deer every year, but in most cases they see more bucks and have more chances than those on pubic land. I'm not knocking you guys/gals that can afford a lease or own land. If I were in your shoes I would be doing the same, but on the same hand I ask that you don't knock us public land hunters that take what they can take.

Nice Buck and Congrats you have meat in the freezer!
Derek


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

RubenZamora said:


> should have let him grow up


If he had let him walk... what makes you think he would have made another day? Good deer Kurk!


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Guys, its not that big of a deal. Like I said, I've seen 5 bucks out of 6 hunts. I thought he was a long spike until I walked up to him. We aged him at 2.5 years old. He needed to be culled. Out of the 5 bucks, 2 were good ones. One during bow season, missed opportunity. The second after I shot this buck. I've taken some nice bucks and does over the years in Sam, plus my share of culls. I've let many walk, even pigs because I'm to lazy to drag the animal over a mile. No feeding, no permament blinds, hundreds of other people, more cautious deer, and no comforts of driving up to the animal to get it out. Any deer taken under these circumstances is a trophy.


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

I have long said that too many people concern themselfs only with horn size. that is only one aspect of what constitutes a TROPHY , well done Kurt keep those pix comming


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm curious. Because I've never hunted on public land before, but how do you go about doing it? do you sign up and get picked, do you only get to go certain days? It would be kind of dangerous to have 100 hunters in an area just walking around no?


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Congrats to you....I hunted Davy Crockett N.F as a younger man.....never got one and the hunts are hard and dangerous at times.......You done good my friend.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

RubenZamora said:


> I'm curious. Because I've never hunted on public land before, but how do you go about doing it? do you sign up and get picked, do you only get to go certain days? It would be kind of dangerous to have 100 hunters in an area just walking around no?


You need to buy a Public Lands Permit, you can get it at the same place you get your Hunting License. It currently costs $48.00 and they will send you a book in the mail that shows your everywhere in the state you can hunt. There are speical rules in the WMAs so read your book really close before hunting.

I always scout the area I am going to hunt months before bow season, and pick out at least 5 good spots to hunt. That way once the season opens if there are too many people in one area I already have another to go and hunt, or if the deer stop using an area I can also move.

Good luck and if you have any other question I would be more than happy to try and help.

Derek


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

RubenZamora said:


> Oh you don't have to tell me about taking deer in hard places. I have a game fence to my North, a Horse Ranch on my left which has workers almost all day building a fence on my property side and a main highway on my right and all this on just 100 acres. I've seen 4 does a spike and 1 javelina so far since start of season. But I'm not gonna be impatient and just shoot anything I see.
> 
> I just made a simple comment didnt know it would cause such a big fuss. I'm sorry.


Not to knock your conditions and not saying it is not tough. Deep east texas public hunting lands are the hardest hunting conditions in the state if not the world IMHO. Hunting the Big Thicket takes skill, patience, knowledge and persistence. To give your self a descent chance of a good season on public lands you have to spend weeks of scouting. The the growth is so thick you could have a deer walk past you 20' away from you and never see it. I have smelled and heard deer in these conditions long before you see them. These animals are not numb to noise strange smells and people. You have to **** near be invisible and because of the dense cover swirling wind conditions exsist. This now means you have to be a master of cover scents. This is not to mention packing your stand for each hunt setting it up in the dark and silently at that. You make noise you wont see a deer for days in that area. You take a leak and they will avoid that spot like a mine field.

Great animals you apparently know your stuff to have gotten on so many animals in those conditions. My hat is off to you!!!


----------



## BenS (Nov 12, 2004)

Any buck on public land is a trophy! Good job. Congrats.
Ben


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Awesome numbers on the sitings. I have gone entire seasons without seeing a deer from my blind in SHNF. Any deer from the Forest is a trophy; a six pointer is a wall-hanger. You can bet you earn every deer out of the briar patch and I bet you have the scars to proove it. I wish 2-Cool had a "Hunter's Badge." You earned it.

I hunted SHNF a couple of years before I ever went to one of those meat ranches in the Hill Country with those corn-tarded deer running around everywhere. It made me appreciate wild deer vs ranch deer.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Way to go Kurt, congrats on your public land buck!


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

RubenZamora said:


> should have let him grow up


Not everyone is Privey to hunt big ranches where the deer are fed year round. Anytime you can walk into the National Forest and bring home meat, without the comforts of a warm dry blind, feeder and a ride to and from the blind, is a Great day, regardless of the size of the animal.

I was lucky enough to take an 11 pointer from the Davey Crockett National Forest many years ago while sitting on the ground, freezing to death and wishing I was back at the house near the heater. lol


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

kurt68 said:


> ......... Any deer taken under these circumstances is a trophy.


AMEN BROTHER!! I hunted Sam Houston all during college and was lucky enough to take several bucks and even put a couple of buddies on deer in there. But, I will GUARANTEE YOU that is some tough hunting. Especially, if your toting a bow. You gott take what you can get.

I thought about going back and checking out some of my old haunts. Just haven't gotten around to it. Brings back memories.

Congrats!!


----------

